# Help please



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi all,I have a Gaggia classic, a small kitchen and a budget of £200. We make around 4 or 5 drinks a day expresso's and latte's. I know not a thing about grinders but would be interested in people's thoughts on what compact grinder I should be looking for. I do know someone who may be able to get me a used commercial one how easy are these to modify so they are not so bulky.


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

The first post on this thread is a good place to start your research.

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money/page2

Try before you buy if at all possible.


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Very good read


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Jonba said:


> Hi all,I have a Gaggia classic, a small kitchen and a budget of £200. We make around 4 or 5 drinks a day expresso's and latte's. I know not a thing about grinders but would be interested in people's thoughts on what compact grinder I should be looking for.


All point to the 2nd hand\preloved Eureka Mignon.

Just havent seen one come up for a while on here. Maybe that says something about how happy the owners of them are

whereas plenty of used commercial machines, but think because of the points you raise they're not right for you. Maybe if you have a height restriction, like cupboards above the area you intend to put the grinder, have a measure up. This will determine what can fit, but you may end up sliding it in and out to use it, , not ideal, but some would suggest thats OK


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Right have done a lot of reading up. Have been looking for eureka mignon's or a mini mazzer, have not found many second hand on offer unfortunately. Would both of these still be suitable if I eventually upgrade the classic I have, as it seems Doris is determined to use the steam knob a some sort gym workout and I can see a lot of steam valve replacements in the future!!!!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi Jonba. If it was between the Eureka and the Mazzer Mini, I'd go with the Mignon. However I've owned a Mazzer SJ and now own a Mazzer Major. Both are a massive improvement on the Mignon in the cup.

I'd say for £200 it puts you in the ball park for a used SJ.

The Mignon does look cool though.


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

It's a size issue as well I'm afraid otherwise I'd have had a SJ by now. This is all very new to me but at least I've had good pointers from here to help make a decision


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

What space are you working with? I'm sure we decided height wise they aren't that dissimilar and only a marginally bigger footprint. There's a massively modded one for sale on the forum which would be pretty slimline. Though of course they are not so pretty.


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

Unfortunately we only have a small amount of worktop space with wall units above in our kitchen.Doris likes the look of the mignon and is okay also with the mini mazzer. I myself would prefer to clear all the toot off the worktop and have a modded SJ in the corner .


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

What height have you to work with?


----------



## Jonba (Aug 28, 2016)

About 480 mms to underside of wall units .


----------

